# Asno Blanco babies 2013



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Here are Doublestuff's two bucklings. One black, one caramel


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww so adorable..


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Oreo had two matched doelings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so cute


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

So cute, congrats


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Before the sun set, we got another pic of the four goatlings.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

They are adorable!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

OMG they are so tiny and cute!!!! I love them!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------

